
Microsoft Says Its Bid for TikTok Was Rejected in U.S.-China Standoff - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/13/technology/tiktok-microsoft-oracle-bytedance.html
======
Fej
Oracle purchasing a stake in ByteDance, and maybe handling US operations? It
sounds like one of those deals which will end up as a loss in a few years and
a write-down. The first comparison that comes to mind is the Tumblr sale, when
Yahoo wrote-down $712 million, although the companies are quite different.
However, the similarity is the culture difference between the parent and
subsidiary companies - Yahoo couldn't figure out how to turn Tumblr profitable
as they had no successful examples prior, as far as I remember. Oracle and
TikTok could not be more different: Oracle is a cold cloud technology supplier
with no business advertising to teens.

If Oracle wishes to only be the cloud partner holding US data (a possibility
mentioned in the article) it's possible that it could work out, but whether it
is possible is dependent on politics and potentially who is elected as the
next President.

------
rckoepke
[https://archive.is/wqLyK](https://archive.is/wqLyK)

